
Interview: Second Life founder Philip Rosedale  - prakash
http://www.fastcompany.com/articles/2008/08/interview-philip-rosedale.html?partner=fasttake
======
volida
"If someone is on your left and someone else is on your right, you hear them
on your left and on your right. You can't do this with a speakerphone, you
can't do it with most videoconferencing systems and you can't do it with
Skype."

if this is really useful why shouldn't Skype randomly place participants on 2D
map which displays where each participant's voice should be coming from?

